#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Marokkaanse Stijl Sieraden

## Moujawharat

Salam dames/ geinteresseerden,

Wij hebben een mooie collectie marokkaanse stijl sieraden 
Mdamaat, setjes, gespen, oorbellen en armbanden 

Via pm is meer info beschikbaar of kijk op onze site: moujawharataladdin.weebly.com

Salaam

----------


## Moujawharat

UpUpUp

----------

